# Maltese Breeders East Coast



## nmweiss (Mar 18, 2020)

Hi everyone! I'm looking for some breeders on the east coast. I've done some research but wanted to get people's opinions. Would appreciate any feedback (good or bad!!) Thanks!


----------

